# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  tipo de uñil

## magic espartano

Me gustaría adquirir un uñil. Pero querría saber lo mejor y lo peor sobre estos dos tipos,
El de FP o el que va enganchado a la yema.

Cual recomendais y xk? 

Gracias! Y a ver si vuestras opiniones me hacen decidir por uno.

----------


## Ochosi

Ufff, va a ser complicado explicarse sin desvelar nada :P

*- Tipo "boon"*

La gran ventaja que tiene es su relativa facilidad para colocártelo. Puedes encontrar "soportes", que te permitan disponer y deshacerte de él rápidamente. Sin embargo, muchas veces puede darte problemas de estabilidad, sobretodo si no se queda en su sitio cuando te lo coloques.

*- De FP*

Si es de tu medida, la estabilidad es indiscutible. También es relativamente fácil de quitar, pero para ello necesitas una "acción mas grande" (tienes que llevártelo al bolsillo, como poco). Tienes menos movilidad, y es notablemente menos discreto.


Conclusión: Pruébalos. No es la respuesta "barata", pero es la adecuada. Hasta que no los hayas usado no podrás decidirte, por mucho que te digamos. Es un asunto bastante subjetivo, lo que para mi puede ser una ventaja, para ti no tiene porqué serlo  :Smile1:

----------


## magic espartano

Es que la putada es que tengo que pedirlo on line ....  :117:  a mi me gusta mas el boom, el FP nunca me ha convencido del todo. 
Provare primero el Boom ochosi, si veo que no me resulta cómodo y me pone en apuros a la hora de poner y quitar provare con el FP.
Como tu dices es cuestion de provar, de gustos y de comodidad. ;-)

----------


## Ochosi

Y te has planteado probar alguno de otro tipo? Yo por ejemplo uso de tipo C.

----------


## Marvel

Yo tengo el tipo C, pero si no preparo antes el que esté en su sitio con material adhesivo, hace que se me caiga irremediablemente.

----------


## Ochosi

Adhesivo para un tipo C? Me acabas de matar.

----------


## Marvel

Si no lo pongo se cae muy facilmente. Te explico por privado mejor lo que me pasa, jajaja
Me resulta raro que a tí no te pase.

----------


## magic espartano

El tipo C es mas fácil de camuflar no? Pero de poner y quitar es mas complicado?

----------


## Ochosi

Exacto. Yo llevo las uñas pintadas de negro, así que hice lo mismo con ellos y son prácticamente invisibles cuando los llevo puestos. Pero sí, colocárselos a veces puede ser un poco complejo, a veces (de quitar no, por suerte)

----------

